
Engineer killed by US navy veteran first Indian hate crime victim in Trump era - deepakb358
http://www.hindustantimes.com/india-news/andhra-engineer-killed-by-us-navy-veteran-first-indian-hate-crime-victim-in-trump-era/story-bjWRa1qdoh1yhKR3GusQAK.html
======
bahularora
Sad to see an innocent die, this is what happens when elections are fought
over hate.

